# [V] PSP 2004, LG Optimus 2X Smartphone, Notebook



## Lennt (29. November 2012)

Moin Moin! Ich mach mal ein bisschen Hardware-Entrümpelung. Here goes:

*PSP Modell 2004* *VERKAUFT*

Habe sie vor ein paar Monaten gebraucht gekauft, aber irgendwie liegt sie nun doch nur in der Ecke rum, also gebe ich das gute Stück weiter.
OVP, Ladegerät und Datenkabel sind vorhanden, ein 4GB großer Memory Stick ProDuo ist auch dabei.
Die PSP ist mit einer speziellen Software ausgestattet, die es wie bei einem Smartphone erlaubt, Apps und Spiele auf dem Gerät zu installieren. Normaler Betrieb mit UMDs ist natürlich trotzdem weiterhin möglich!
Leichte Gebrauchsspuren, aber voll funktionsfähig.

*Preis: 70€ VB*

________________________________________________________________________________________

*LG Optimus 2X (aka Optimus Speed aka P990)*

Das Gerät wurde im Januar 2012 gekauft, Rechnung, Ladegerät und Originalverpackung sind vorhanden und werden mitgeliefert.

Es handelt sich um das erste Dualcore-Smartphone überhaupt; was damals DAS Flaggschiff überhaupt war, hat heute immer noch locker genug Ressourcen für alle Aufgaben die man seinem Smartphone so zumuten kann.

Ich habe das Handy IMMER in einer Stofftasche transportiert, außerdem ist es vorne und hinten mit einer Schutzfolie beklebt. Es befindet sich deshalb in nahezu NEUWERTIGEM Zustand ohne jegliche Kratzer, Dellen oder Macken! Einzig an der unteren rechten Ecke ist auf einer Fläche von ~2x0,5mm der Lack ein wenig abgerieben, dies fällt allerdings nicht auf und ist nur sichtbar wenn man aktiv danach sucht.

Kurzfassung der technischen Daten:

Prozessor: Nvidia Tegra2 Dual-Core
Arbeitsspeicher: 512 MB
Speicher: 5,5 GByte
MicroSD-Slot: Ja
WLAN: 802.11b/g/n
Android-Version: upgedatet auf 2.3 Gingerbread vom Hersteller
Sonstiges: Bluetooth 3.0, UKW-Radio, Front- und Rückseitenkamera

Ausführlichere Daten findet Ihr hier: LG Electronics Optimus Speed Daten

*Preis: 190€ VB*

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Notebook N 500 von Lenovo*

Das Notebook habe ich vor ungefähr drei, vielleicht vier Jahren gekauft und seitdem quasi täglich genutzt. Leider sind dementsprechende Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden: Der Deckel ist auf der Oberseite ziemlich verkratzt. Der Akku hat leider nur noch eine Laufzeit, die gerade mal ausreicht um mit dem Notebook den Raum zu wechseln und es dort sofort wieder an den Strom anzuschließen.

Das Display ist allerdings kratzerfrei und das Gerät ist uneingeschränkt funktionstüchtig! Trotz der genannten Mängel war und ist dieses Notebook der mit Abstand zuverlässigste Computer, den ich je besessen habe. In all den Jahren gab es nicht EINEN Bluescreen oder Systemcrash, das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit! Ich kümmere mich nebenberuflich um defekte Computer und kann Euch versichern, dass viele Leute, die ihre Rechner nur halb so intensiv nutzen wie ich, DEUTLICH öfter mit Hardwareproblemen zu kämpfen haben. Mein neuer Rechner ist in seinen ersten vier Wochen öfter aus dem WLAN geflogen als dieser Laptop in mehreren Jahren.

Technische Daten:

Display: 15,6 Zoll, 1280x800 Pixel
Prozessor: Intel Celeron 575
Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB
Festplattenkapazität: 160GB
Laufwerk: DVD-Brenner
Grafikkarte: Intel GMA 4500mHD
Anschlüsse: 4x USB2.0, HDMI, LAN, Modem, VGA, Kensington Lock, Steckplätze für SD-Karten und PCMCIA-Karten
Kabellos: WLAN 802.11b/g/n mit Unterstützung des 5-GHz-Bandes, Bluetooth 2.0
Ladegerät ist natürlich vorhanden.

Das Notebook verfügt für Surfen, Kommunikation, Medienkonsum (auch HD-Filme) und die üblichen Office-Aufgaben des Alltags über genug Rechenpower. Wie gesagt, habe ich es jahrelang als Hauptcomputer genutzt. Ältere und grafisch anspruchslose Spiele sind ebenfalls spielbar.
Bei Speicher- und rechenintensiven Aufgaben wie HD-Videoschnitt und CAD-Design kommt das Gerät natürlich an seine Grenzen, aber darauf ist es schließlich auch nicht ausgelegt.

*Preis:* Ich habe keine Ahnung was man heutzutage noch so dafür verlangen kann, also schickt mir einfach Eure Angebote. Bitte keine Scherzangebote à la 20 Euro, ich würde schon gern noch etwas an dem Verkauf verdienen statt einfach nur mein Notebook loszuwerden! 

_________________________________________________________________________________________________

Bilder gibt es auf Anfrage! Bezahlt wird per Vorkasse, wahlweise Überweisung oder PayPal, Versand erfolgt per DHL für 4,90€.

Viel Spaß beim Kaufen!


----------

